# Happy Birthday! Tila Tequila wird 30! Kommt sie jetzt zur Ruhe?



## Mandalorianer (24 Okt. 2011)

*Happy Birthday!
Tila Tequila wird 30! Kommt sie jetzt zur Ruhe?​*

Tila Tequila (30) hat allen Grund zum Feiern: Schließlich hat sie jetzt die magische Grenze überschritten. Sie gehört ab sofort nicht mehr der Sparte 20-29 an, sondern der von 30-40. Tila befindet sich also in den besten Jahren, denn mit einer Drei an vorderster Stelle geht für sie jetzt der Ernst des Lebens los.

Das bemerkte offenbar auch das Starlet selbst, denn in den vergangenen Monaten ist es sehr ruhig um die vormals so zeigefreudige Tila geworden. Schon bei ihrem letzten Auftritt im Juli bei Talkmaster Howard Stern (57) gab sich das einstige Skandalsternchen ruhig und fast schüchtern. Zwar fiel ihr Outfit wie so oft sehr knapp aus, aber ihr Verhalten war überhaupt nicht Tila-typisch. Lieb lächelte sie in die Linsen der Paparazzi und war bemüht, schnell den Weg ins Studio hinter sich zu bringen. Kommt sie jetzt also wirklich zur Ruhe und wird eventuell sogar häuslich? Möglich wäre es, denn von Negativ-Schlagzeilen wie kursierenden Sextapes, freizügigen Outfits oder schnell wechselnden Liebhabern, verschont sie die Öffentlichkeit schon seit Längerem.

So bleibt abzuwarten, ob sich Tila tatsächlich einem Imagewechsel unterzog oder einfach gerade eine Auszeit vom Business nimmt. Vielleicht überrascht sie uns ja alle mit einem rauschenden Geburtstagsfest! Denn Tila Tequila ist schließlich immer für eine Überraschung gut!

*Wir wünschen ihr alles Gute zu ihrem Ehrentag und sind gespannt,
wie sich Tila weiterentwickeln wird!
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## BlueLynne (24 Okt. 2011)

trau keiner über 30


----------

